# Some Housekeeping



## Jae

All,

Ive spent the last 2 days cleaning up the forums of duff users. This is an ongoing process. So far

1. All known SPAM domains scanned for in the database and users removed.
2. All users who registered BEFORE 01/01/2007 and have been inactive, with zero posts, up until the 06/01/2006 have been removed.
3. Banned email domains updated
4. Newly registered and unactivated account users pruned up until the 01/01/2010 (in progress)

Next Efforts

1. Update the site to latest PHPBB Version
2. Update the templates to latest Version, including all the mods (long and laborious job)
3. Fix content issues
4. Update the MySQL database to reduce footprint of the streaming dB (as it never contracts). This will be a VEEERRYYY long process, but will try and make it as painless as possible.

I hope to have this done before the EvenTT in July, where I will be attending, along with kmpowell.

Cheers


----------



## Redscouse

Nice work Jae [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ian222

Well done, dont really think about all the back ground stuff going on.


----------



## Charlie

Sounds good to me  the less spam the better 

Charlie


----------



## dimitt

The site keeps on improving, credit to all. 8)


----------



## swfblade

If you ever need any help with any parts of the site mate, I'd gladly donate my time to the cause. Websites is my thang....

When I think of the amount of time/money this forum has saved me.... *shudders* [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## bozzy96

Yes me too !! now what was that squirrely bit you wanted shooting ?? :? :?


----------



## Guest

good stuff [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## wul

if ever we meet guys the beers on me [smiley=cheers.gif] keep upthe good work


----------



## Dash

Excellent work.


----------



## Hallyfella

The Lord of the Rings Forum [smiley=mexicanwave.gif](TT rings)


----------



## triplefan

Thanks Jae, for all the effort you put in [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## TT51

Charlie said:


> Sounds good to me  the less spam the better
> 
> Charlie


Oi you the less facial the better :lol:


----------



## LOWEY

Fair one Jae


----------



## John-H

Good stuff


----------



## LEO-RS

Jae, Is it possible to hover over a thread and see the 1st few lines of that thread in a popup box? When you hover over a thread just now, it just reads new posts. You then need to click into the thread to read the contents.

Most forum websites use this feature now, Is it something that can be done on this forum?

Keep up the good work


----------



## Nem

It can be done, but I don't think it's something we will actually implement.

Main reason is server load. If you imagine that when you open up say the Mk1 section the server has to load only the titles of the posts and a few other pieces of data like last poster and number of replies. If you use a hover over type feature it also has to start looking at every post on that page, load the entire new post into memory, cut it down to a short into quote, strip out any images or smilies and then have it all loaded and ready for someone to hover on a thread.

It's a huge drain on resources basically. There were a couple of mods in development for this forum software, but the testing I was reading basically said how much slower the entire site was loading, let alone trying it on a site with this many posts as the TT Forum


----------



## davida-p

I have just recently joined and now it's my homepage. Great job to all whom work on it. Thanks very much


----------

